# RAF Upwood from the Air



## steve2109 (Feb 28, 2016)

Afternoon All

Been a while since I posted anything on here ! Today I decided to fly my drone over a site I am sure many of us know well. RAF Upwood has been covered many times on here and is now looking very sorry for herself. I hope these pictures are to your liking and give a different perspective to the base..

Steve


----------



## druid (Feb 28, 2016)

By far the most interesting photos of the site seen on here in a long time. Thanks for taking the time to do something different.


----------



## theartist (Feb 28, 2016)

like that.interesting


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thinking of doing a few more sites as well, i have a video to


----------



## Rubex (Feb 28, 2016)

That's amazing! Nice one


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 28, 2016)

a very different view point than usual. thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 28, 2016)

Brilliant, I love the arial view shoots, thank you


----------



## smiler (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice One Steve, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 28, 2016)

Beautiful  God, I wish I could afford such kit! More of this stuff, please! Thanks for posting!


----------



## milly996 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thats great! Actually been there today ha.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 28, 2016)

Snap  Tons of people down there today, as usual.


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 28, 2016)

milly996 said:


> Thats great! Actually been there today ha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



was it you and a mate at the gate when i pulled up ?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 28, 2016)

Awesome. Really enjoyed those.


----------



## milly996 (Feb 28, 2016)

steve2109 said:


> was it you and a mate at the gate when i pulled up ?


Nope.me and 2 boys 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 28, 2016)

I swear this place is on the 'days out guide' website. We saw a whole family here today mooching about, think they where looking for the refreshments kiosk at one point.


----------



## tazong (Feb 28, 2016)

Great picture and i loved the video footage although i think you should have stuck some music on the top - would really have set it off.
Are the pictures extracted from the video footage and is that dji phantom?
thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 28, 2016)

Prickly_buzz said:


> I swear this place is on the 'days out guide' website. We saw a whole family here today mooching about, think they where looking for the refreshments kiosk at one point.



The "urbex country park"  lol


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 28, 2016)

tazong said:


> Great picture and i loved the video footage although i think you should have stuck some music on the top - would really have set it off.
> Are the pictures extracted from the video footage and is that dji phantom?
> thanks for sharing.



Thanks, yes its a Phantom 3 Advanced, the pictures taken with the camera not from the video, will add music for next one, thinking of doing Sevs maybe or West Raynham


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2016)

Been following all your horse racing / forest vids, love them - glad to see a derelict one! 
Awesome stuff!


----------



## krela (Feb 29, 2016)

I love this, thanks Steve!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot to salute you on the video, very good!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 29, 2016)

That was great and a smashing video too,Thank you.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 29, 2016)

Some good photos, I'm not fan of drones but they have their uses.


----------



## Ipcre55 (Feb 29, 2016)

Awesome shots!!!! Think I'll have to look into investing in one of these drones!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice to see Upwood from a new angle!
Good work, and nice to see you back Steve


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks mate, not sure about being back as my exploring will probably be from the air now !!


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 1, 2016)

feckin awesome


----------



## druid (Mar 2, 2016)

steve2109 said:


> Thanks, yes its a Phantom 3 Advanced, the pictures taken with the camera not from the video, will add music for next one, thinking of doing Sevs maybe or West Raynham



With the introduction of the P4 there are some excellent deals on the P3A

Please, if adding music don't have it too loud. Bleeding eyes and ears don't add to the enjoyment. HDR and audio should be _subtle_ additions to _enhance_ photos/videos ;-)


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 2, 2016)

This is a very interesting take on it and I thought the video was great!


----------



## No-One (Apr 1, 2016)

Excellent dude, what drone do you have ?


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 1, 2016)

Phantom 3 mate


----------



## No-One (Apr 2, 2016)

steve2109 said:


> Phantom 3 mate



Very nice .... nice film footage as well


----------

